# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] How to show teleport safe passage rune, magic weapon and storm armor buff duration ?

## takayo72

Such that I can easy to cast again the get buff again

is it possible ?

----------


## JarJarD3

> Such that I can easy to cast again the get buff again
> 
> is it possible ?


Something like this:


```
Hud.RunOnPlugin<PlayerBottomBuffListPlugin>(plugin =>
{
    plugin.RuleCalculator.Rules.Add(new BuffRule(Hud.Sno.SnoPowers.Wizard_MagicWeapon.Sno) { IconIndex = 1, ShowTimeLeft = true });
    plugin.RuleCalculator.Rules.Add(new BuffRule(Hud.Sno.SnoPowers.Wizard_StormArmor.Sno) { IconIndex = 0, ShowTimeLeft = true });
    plugin.RuleCalculator.Rules.Add(new BuffRule(Hud.Sno.SnoPowers.Wizard_Teleport.Sno) { IconIndex = 2, ShowTimeLeft = true });	// SafePassage = 2
});
```

in your *PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.cs*.

But it needs more work to set *IconIndex* for used rune etc.

----------


## BeeAntOS

> Such that I can easy to cast again the get buff again
> 
> is it possible ?


You can also use that https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...istplugin.html ([INTERNATIONAL] [Jack] *AlertListPlugin) for "Storm Armor" and Magic Weapon", which one of your top priority needs.

----------


## takayo72

i did try.
magic weapon and storm armor as shown as desired. But teleport didnt show
I did try varies iconindex up to 11. No show at all

----------


## JarJarD3

> i did try.
> magic weapon and storm armor as shown as desired. But teleport didnt show
> I did try varies iconindex up to 11. No show at all


You can check this thread (How to display specific buff icons besides the character?) for some info.

----------


## bm206

plugin.RuleCalculator.Rules.Add(new BuffRule(168344) { IconIndex = 1, MinimumIconCount = 1, ShowTimeLeft = true, ShowStacks = false }); // WIZ Teleport Sichere Teleportation

----------

